# Turkey calling



## Speedylvr (Nov 26, 2011)

Turkey calls can be hard to learn if you don't read about them practice them. When you put them in your mouth you put the horseshoe facing your teeth. After that you say a word like kee, chuck, cluck, or something like that.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Speedylvr said:


> Turkey calls can be hard to learn if you don't read about them practice them. When you put them in your mouth you put the horseshoe facing your teeth. After that you say a word like kee, chuck, cluck, or something like that.


Just like anything else you get out what you put in. If you practice you become better. With turkey diaphragm calls you want the end with the reeds facing your teeth. If the call feels to big in your mouth you can take a scissor and slightly trim all the way around the back side until it is a custom fit. Push your tongue up against the reeds and let her rip.

Also the pressure you put on the reeds with you tongue, how much you open your mouth, and how much pressure you put on the air can make the call sound different.

There are many videos on YouTube you can watch to learn the basics and go from there. I personally love diaphragm calls and use them most of the time. I like have my hands free and be able to sound like multiple birds. I can also do a good gobble with them which can come in handy on hung up gobblers.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

When I first put a new call in my mouth it feels too big (they all do) the trick is to spend the first day chewing on the edges, don't worry you'll never chew through them simply loosen them up they will get about a stiff as a bandaid. Now that once too big call fits perfectly and seals all the edges as it's designed to do. Yes the opening faces forward and make sure if you have a multiple reed call that the shortest reed faces down. (don't go crazy with call choices I like a simple double reed for beginners). Stay away from the "Kee" notes at first. Practice saying shuuuck shuuuuuuuuck shuuuuuck then begin to shorten that note up to a quick shuck shuck. this will get you sounding (almost) like a turkey. I like telling people to use the shuck note because the shhh in the begin is easier to pick up and the uuck is done as you drop your tongue done off the call. Practice saying the word shuck and feel where your tongue is. Once you develop the shuck sound start dropping the shuck note and begin working the yuck note , you'll transition right into it. This "yuck" to me is the turkey note. "the cluck" to make the yelp simply say the word "yelp" through your call. You'll notice if you try it without a call in your mouth both notes start the same, only difference is the very end when you close your mouth to pronounce the "P" in the end of yelp. There's as many different ways to learn as there are calls out there, but in the end it takes practice. You'll get it and when that big ol' tom comes strutting in to your call, you know then it was all worth the time spent.
Good luck to ya,
Cut'em


----------

